# The Ranch Hand



## richtee (Apr 21, 2008)

A successful rancher died and left everything to
 his devoted wife. She was a very good-looking woman and determined to
 keep the ranch, but knew very little about ranching, so she decided to
 place an ad in the newspaper for a ranch hand.


 Two cowboys applied for the job. One was gay and
 the other a drunk. She thought long and hard about it, and when no one
 else applied she decided to hire the gay guy, figuring it would be
 safer to have him around the house than the drunk. He proved to be a hard
 worker who put in long hours every day and knew a lot about ranching.


 For weeks, the two of them worked, and the ranch
 was doing very well.

 Then one day, the rancher's widow said to the hired
 hand, 'You have done a really good job, and the ranch looks great.
 You should go into town and kick up your heels.'


 The hired hand readily agreed and went into town
 one Saturday night.  One o'clock came, however, and he didn't
 return. Two o'clock and no hired hand. Finally he returned around two-thirty,
 and upon entering the room,  he found the rancher's widow sitting by the
 fireplace with a glass of wine, waiting for him.


 She quietly called him over to her. 'Unbutton my
 blouse and take it off,' she said. Trembling, he did as she
 directed. 'Now take off my boots.' He did as she asked, ever so slowly.
 'Now take off my socks.'

 He removed each gently and placed them neatly by
 her boots. 'Now take off my skirt.' He slowly unbuttoned it,
 constantly watching her eyes in the fire light. 'Now take off my b*r*a.'
 Again, with trembling hands,  he did as he was told and dropped it to the
 floor.


 Then she looked at him and said, 'If you ever wear
 my clothes into town again, *you're fired.*'


----------



## kookie (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol............An oldy but a goodie...............


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 21, 2008)

At least he didn't get his head caught in the fence.


----------



## richtee (Apr 21, 2008)

Funny how jokes can be heard years ago by some, and not by others. Be an interesting study to follow a joke thru society and time I'd think.


----------

